# Trovoadas como desastres naturais



## rokleon (4 Set 2016 às 09:37)

Bem, acho que não existe nenhum tópico deste género aqui.

Só o iniciei porque queria partilhar esta notícia, algo caricata, no link abaixo:
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...-reindeer-killed-in-lightning-storm-in-norway

Foram 323 renas que morreram, a 29 de agosto, num planalto na Noruega, em consequência de uma tempestade com raios. Não é comum animais morrerem por causa disso, e numa escala tão grande.

_"We've heard about animals being struck by lightning and killed, but I don't remember hearing about lightning killing animals on this scale before," Norwegian Nature Inspectorate spokesman Knut Nylend tells the Norwegian news outlet NTB, as cited by The Local._

_"Reindeer are pack animals and are often close together. During a heavy thunderstorm, they may have gathered even closer together out of fear," he told the news site._

Não se aflijam que este desastre com mais mortes que o normal não provoca qualquer perigo de extinção dessa espécie na Noruega. Lá o que não falta é renas!


----------



## camrov8 (4 Set 2016 às 13:44)

tambem já tinha postado essa noticia, não considerava desastre mas mais um risco, são imensos os casos de pessoas morta por eles, sei de uma Portuguesa no Brasil que estava na praia na água, tudo o que nunca se deve fazer, apesar de já o ter feito


----------

